# Advice please



## dzadams (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi Everybody,
This is my first post and I was hoping for a bit of advice from anybody living in KL. I have the possibility of a job based in KL but first need to weigh up some living costs, there isn't a package for schooling so that would have to be paid by ourselves, our little girl will be three in January. The office is situated near KL city centre park so I would like to find an apartment which would be able to access both work and school, I have been given an allowance of $2000 USD per month for accommodation and because the salary isn't fantastic and we're paying ourselves I would be looking at one of the cheaper schools. Some of the different forums have varied greatly with some saying that 5000 Ringit will get somewhere nice and others nearer the 10K mark ?
Any advice welcome.


----------



## sendomike (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi Dzadams,

I am Michael, a real estate agent here in KL and I think I may be able to help you out with your questions. 

Regarding the international school, there are no international schools within the KLCC enclave, the nearest being Alice Smith International School in Jalan Bellamy, which is around 5 km away from KLCC. if you are not driving, then sending your child to school might pose an issue. 

If you are looking at condominiums near to KLCC, RM4000 per month budget will give you a nice 1 bedroom apartment and RM5000 and above can give you a nice 2 bedroom apartment. 

do let me know there is anything else I can help you with and you can send me an email to sendomike[at]gmail.com for easier communication. I can help you in your apartment hunting with no cost (my commission comes from the owner).

Thanks.


----------



## dzadams (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi Micheal,
There is a school called Sayfol in Ampang which seems ok, so I think a condo in Ampang park would suit, three bedrooms would be better for us, is this acheivable with my budget.


----------

